# 10 Signs Religious Fundamentalism Is in Decline



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 2, 2014)

10 Signs Religious Fundamentalism Is in Decline | Alternet

Maybe its because bad news gets reported but I'm just not seeing a decline in fundamentalist religion. Especially after the reaction to the DD guy's fundamentalist  beliefs and the wacko rapture/endtimes stuff, popularity of some fundamentalist  politicians and personalities. 

What do others think? Are religions getting more sane?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 2, 2014)

The fundies would have more followers if they actually lived as Christ commanded. Instead it is a mob of people that claim to live according to the Gospel. A mob of people seething with hate.


----------



## chikenwing (Jan 2, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> 10 Signs Religious Fundamentalism Is in Decline | Alternet
> 
> Maybe its because bad news gets reported but I'm just not seeing a decline in fundie religion. Especially after the reaction to the DD guy's fundie beliefs and the wacko rapture/endtimes stuff, popularity of some fundie politicians and personalities.
> 
> What do others think? Are religions getting more sane?



Well it plain that you not getting anymore tolerant.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 2, 2014)

Its true that I'm not at all tolerant of the people Moonglow describes. 

And, that's not going to be changing anytime soon.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 2, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> 10 Signs Religious Fundamentalism Is in Decline | Alternet
> 
> Maybe its because bad news gets reported but I'm just not seeing a decline in fundie religion. Especially after the reaction to the DD guy's fundie beliefs and the wacko rapture/endtimes stuff, popularity of some fundie politicians and personalities.
> 
> What do others think? Are religions getting more sane?



By their very nature, religions cannot change. If they do they cease to be from whatever deity they're about and are now from Man and a cult.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 2, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > 10 Signs Religious Fundamentalism Is in Decline | Alternet
> ...



And yet, there have always been radical offshoots, cults, nutters. 

Really, the only difference between a religion and cult is how long they've been around.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 2, 2014)

Evangelicals imagine they are like the followers of Christ in the first generation.

Their actions blow that up.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 2, 2014)

Sure, but something that's been around for a few thousand years at least has a track record. Often when splinter faiths are created it's because some follower didn't wanna do that, and did wanna do this. As with Protestantism and Martin Luther a Catholic monk wanting to marry a Catholic nun. And then Mormonism and whats 'is name wanting polygamy. If you wanna do things your way, at least have the balls to invent something out of thin air like Scientology.  Don't change a pre-exsting faith just to suit you and your clique.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 2, 2014)

Delta, ML wanted to reform the Catholic sacraments and end indulgences.  Marrying nuns was not high on his list in the beginning.  May later the OldAdam began to lust for the YoungEve.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 3, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Sure, but something that's been around for a few thousand years at least has a track record. Often when splinter faiths are created it's because some follower didn't wanna do that, and did wanna do this. As with Protestantism and Martin Luther a Catholic monk wanting to marry a Catholic nun. And then Mormonism and whats 'is name wanting polygamy. If you wanna do things your way, at least have the balls to invent something out of thin air like Scientology.  Don't change a pre-exsting faith just to suit you and your clique.



Luther didn't want to do things his way. He wanted to follow the Bible and reform the Church to conform with the Bible in areas he saw it not conforming.

His problem was that if he was correct and the Church was in Apostasy, man cannot reform a corrupt Church no matter how sincere his intentions.. The problems could only be fixed by God.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 3, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, but something that's been around for a few thousand years at least has a track record. Often when splinter faiths are created it's because some follower didn't wanna do that, and did wanna do this. As with Protestantism and Martin Luther a Catholic monk wanting to marry a Catholic nun. And then Mormonism and whats 'is name wanting polygamy. If you wanna do things your way, at least have the balls to invent something out of thin air like Scientology.  Don't change a pre-exsting faith just to suit you and your clique.
> ...


kinda odd you'd use martin as an example...
he'd view your belief system as corrupt....


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 3, 2014)

Whose system?


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 3, 2014)

And how do you know how Luther would view anything? What gives you the authority and the insight to pontificate on the *thoughts* of a man long, long dead and with a vastly more elegant mind than your own?


----------



## daws101 (Jan 3, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Whose system?


kinda of obvious..


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 3, 2014)

Specify, duhs. Try to actually say something, instead of just grunting.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 3, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Specify, duhs. Try to actually say something, instead of just grunting.


no need to be more specific if you have got the mental chops to infer, then shut the fuck up.
false witness much?


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 3, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> 10 Signs Religious Fundamentalism Is in Decline | Alternet
> 
> Maybe its because bad news gets reported but I'm just not seeing a decline in fundamentalist religion. Especially after the reaction to the DD guy's fundamentalist beliefs and the wacko rapture/endtimes stuff, popularity of some fundamentalist politicians and personalities.
> 
> What do others think? Are religions getting more sane?


 

Who is the DD guy and what "wacko rapture/endtimes" stuff are you talking about?

Great bait thread, dude!


----------



## daws101 (Jan 3, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > 10 Signs Religious Fundamentalism Is in Decline | Alternet
> ...


it caught you hook ,line and sinker. 
you were looking to pick a fight anyway.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 3, 2014)

More brilliant commentary by the least intelligent of our new trolls, duhs!


----------



## daws101 (Jan 3, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> More brilliant commentary by the least intelligent of our new trolls, duhs!


why thank you! except for one small thing, you're the troll in this thread..


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 3, 2014)

Maybe in this thread...but you're a troll in every thread dear.

Not a very accomplished one, either.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 3, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Maybe in this thread...but you're a troll in every thread dear.
> 
> Not a very accomplished one, either.


more bearing false witness....
besides by your reckoning anybody who disagrees with your lunacy is a troll. 
and you're off topic... 
martin Luther would condemn your belief system too


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 3, 2014)

This thread is about Martin Luther?


----------



## daws101 (Jan 3, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> This thread is about Martin Luther?


according to you it is...http://www.usmessageboard.com/philo...fundamentalism-is-in-decline.html#post8396072


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh sweetie, that's not my link.

You poor dim thing.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 6, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> oh sweetie, that's not my link.
> 
> You poor dim thing.


really it's your response to the op!


QUOTE "And how do you know how Luther would view anything? What gives you the authority and the insight to pontificate on the *thoughts* of a man long, long dead and with a vastly more elegant mind than your own?"-kG
POST #13....
amateurish dodge!


----------

